# r33 gtr clutch



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

need asap. please pm me if selling


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

what spec are you after?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

just one suitable for around 400bhp


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

got a part worn here mate £200


----------

